# Tear stains definitely bacterial



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

So. Jack has tear stains (what a SURPRISE!! A maltese has TEARSTAINS?! WHAT A SHOCK!!







).

Usually I just shave the area right next to his eyes down his muzzle where he stains badly, to keep him from looking "dirty" all the time. But, I noticed something. After his neuter, the doctor gave him prophylactic antibiotics (suspended -cillin something in a syringe, you know what I'm talking about) and for ten days I gave him this. And during those then days.... NO STAINS. I mean, NONE.







The hair right by his eyes, that grows out bright RED usually, was actually white! :new_Eyecrazy: I'd never seen that before!! (The area was still wet, because Jack just tears a lot -- I guess he has one of those ingrown eyelid hairs or some other genetic thing that makes them wet-faced.)

As soon as the antibiotic was gone, the stains grew back in. So now I know that he basically has a constant bacterial-and-yeast infection on his face. I know that if -I- were the one having an infection on my FACE, I'd want it gone... But what should I do about Jack? I tried that Tylosin (Angel's Glow) powder anti-microbial, but it didn't work nearly as well as the REAL antibiotics, and it's so expensive as well. 

What do you think I should do, guys? I mean, I know it's cosmetic, but it's an infection, right? I just love Jack







and I love him stains and 9-pounds and unrimmed right eye and everything that makes him unique.. but I worry about his skin, his health there on his eyes. What have all of you done about stains, if you have them? 

For the meantime I'll just keep shaving that hair down to the skin so that the skin is wet instead of the hair -- it dries faster


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut's missing a tear duct which just means his tears won't drain and they just drip onto his face...Maybe that could be part of the problem? I only say that because you mentioned Jack tears a lot. One option I got for the tear duct problem was to have them flushed every month or whatever it was, but I didn't see that as necessary. His stains cleared up almost completely after his retained teeth were pulled. He still is red near the corner of his eyes and his face is ALWAYS soaking wet, so I just wash his face with a face cloth and some tearless shampoo in the morning (to help get the goobers out of his hair







) and try to wipe his face dry throughout the day. I didn't think it was a good idea to treat the stains with antibiotics until you find the root of the problem because as soon as you stop the antibiotic the stains will be back like you said. I hope this made some kind of sense









Oh, I forgot I wanted to say your avatar pic looks just like my Tic


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

First I would see a veterinary ophthalmologist to see if there is a reason for the excessive staining which is leaving moisture on the hair and causing a bacterial infection. 

Once that is done, a 10-14 day course of tetracycline usually works. Ideally, you can culture that area and see what antibiotic it is most sensitive to and treat with that for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

Poochie was neutered last month and the same thing happened with him. He was on antibiotics and he had no staining at all. Then about a week after he was off the antibiotic the staining began again. I called his doctor and he basically told me that this was something I would have to deal with because of his blocked tear ducts. Poochie stained pretty badly as a puppy and up until the time of his neuter. I was giving him the Angel's Glow also. When we had him neutered we also had him microchipped and he had to have 5 or 6 retained baby teeth removed. We had all of this done in August. Well now he hardly has any staining at all. I definitely believe now that his teeth were the problem. I think once his mouth healed his tearing stopped. I have not given him any of the Angel's Glow since 3 weeks before his surgeries. He still tears but it is just clear tears. 

By any chance does Jack have any retained teeth? I could be wrong but I think this was Poochie's problem.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

To get a Vet Opthomologist, do I need a referral from a regular vet? I'd bet Jack's tear-ducts are clogged and that's why the face-wetness is persisting. THanks for all your help guys!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Sep 27 2005, 11:31 AM
> *To get a Vet Opthomologist, do I need a referral from a regular vet?  I'd bet Jack's tear-ducts are clogged and that's why the face-wetness is persisting.  THanks for all your help guys!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Some ophthos require one, others don't. You'll just have to call the ones close to you and find out. Your vet should be happy to send you if you request it. 

http://www.acvo.org/locate.htm


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

From the info I have gathered in doing research and speaking with my breeder, the reason tears can stain the fur is due to the fact that there are porphyrins in the tears. Porphyrins turn red when they are exposed to light, and actually dye the fur. The reason that tetracycline can clear up the tearstaining is not necessarily due to the fact that there is an infection, but rather because it actually _chemically changes the structure of the tear_, thus eliminating the porphyrins. When there are no porphyrins in the tears, the fur will not stain red, although the tearing will not abate. This is why after a round of antibiotics the tearstaining often returns, although the results can last up to eight weeks and more. The dosage of tetracycline given for the treatment of tearstaining is a lower dose than that prescribed when treating an infection.


----------



## Wolfie 1 (5 d ago)

cindysilver said:


> So. Jack has tear stains (what a SURPRISE!! A maltese has TEARSTAINS?! WHAT A SHOCK!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


antibiotics can kill off the good gut bacteria used for complete digestion (probiotics) after i take a course of antibiotics i dose up on probiotics and unpasteurized sauerkraut, Kombucha to get the flowerel content of my gut up to par. I do believe a good bacterial gut is for physical and mental health.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

This is a very old thread, but I thought I would add that the over the counter tear stain product no longer contains the antibiotic Tylosin.


----------

